# Cut paste into Yahoo Mail disabled by download of Picasa



## whiteheron (Mar 16, 2009)

I used to be able to just cut and paste images from my computer into the AT&T (sbcglobal) Yahoo Mail but then I downloaded Picasa and now all of the images that were on my computer already and that previously worked as cut and paste images no longer work that way and there is also a problem of course with the images that I uploaded from my digetal camera using Picasa... 
I liked the organizational feature of Picasa as I was, I'll admit it, one of those people who did not prior to that download, organize my photos and put them into folders.
Yet I am furious now that I downloaded the program as I have lost an important function and want to get it back.
I opened up the photos using the ie explore function and this gives me the option of choosing what program I want to use to open the photos...
I am wondering which one to choose so that I can once again cut and paste directly in Yahoo mail.
I am apparently more of a beginner than I thought as far as it comes to these matters.
I have an XP operating system


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I like Irfanview .. But it's not an organizer ..
http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## whiteheron (Mar 16, 2009)

Noyb said:


> I like Irfanview .. But it's not an organizer ..
> http://www.irfanview.com/


I am wondering if this will solve the problem and let me cut and paste in Yahoo Mail again... I can go to the start menu, click on my pictures, click on explore and click and see those words open with... I unsure what program is best to open the photos so they can be actually copied into the compose email session and pasted...
Does this program restore that ability and does it have any difficulties that I should know about prior to downloading it? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

I use Irfanview to open pictures when I double click on them and also use Picasa to organize them, both word fine and neither interferes with the other.
By the way-Picasa also has several editing features not in Irfanview, and I like to fool around with those too.
Load Irfanview then right click on any photo and click on CHOOSE PROGRAM, also choose box ALWAYS USE THIS---click on Irfanview and your problem is solved


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

whiteheron said:


> I am wondering if this will solve the problem and let me cut and paste in Yahoo Mail again... I can go to the start menu, click on my pictures, click on explore and click and see those words open with... I unsure what program is best to open the photos so they can be actually copied into the compose email session and pasted...
> Does this program restore that ability and does it have any difficulties that I should know about prior to downloading it? Thanks for your help.


Try the Windows Picture and Fax viewer.


----------



## whiteheron (Mar 16, 2009)

Hughv said:


> Try the Windows Picture and Fax viewer.


I tried it and it does not work... cut and paste appears to be disabled...Everything worked well prior to the download, just went into my pictures in documents and copy and pasted... now I do not know what to do... Any other suggestions? Wondering how to get it to work.


----------



## whiteheron (Mar 16, 2009)

Knotbored said:


> I use Irfanview to open pictures when I double click on them and also use Picasa to organize them, both word fine and neither interferes with the other.
> By the way-Picasa also has several editing features not in Irfanview, and I like to fool around with those too.
> Load Irfanview then right click on any photo and click on CHOOSE PROGRAM, also choose box ALWAYS USE THIS---click on Irfanview and your problem is solved


so the cut or copy and paste function to put the photo into yahoo will be restored... I won't have to attach the photos...
It would be wonderful to have it work again.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Interesting. I find that this works in IE, but not Firefox.
What browser are you using?
Picasa is not likely to have anything to do with this problem.


----------



## whiteheron (Mar 16, 2009)

Hughv said:


> Interesting. I find that this works in IE, but not Firefox.
> What browser are you using?
> Picasa is not likely to have anything to do with this problem.


I am in IE ... There is no copy and paste feature in the one you mention that works...
It went into the windows editor when I hit the edit button trying to get a way to copy and then when I attempted to attach a gif there was no movement...
I was used to being able to just go into my pictures, click on a picture and copy and paste it into my computer... with the download of picassa, I cannot do this even when Picasa is not on... 
I am ticked off at Google and at Picasa and at the digital photography instructor who told me to download it... It is most frustrating.
Thanks for your attempt to help.


----------



## whiteheron (Mar 16, 2009)

whiteheron said:


> I am in IE ... There is no copy and paste feature in the one you mention that works...
> It went into the windows editor when I hit the edit button trying to get a way to copy and then when I attempted to attach a gif there was no movement...
> I was used to being able to just go into my pictures, click on a picture and copy and paste it into my computer... with the download of picassa, I cannot do this even when Picasa is not on...
> I am ticked off at Google and at Picasa and at the digital photography instructor who told me to download it... It is most frustrating.
> Thanks for your attempt to help.


Oops, I meant that I was able to go into my pictures, copy and paste directly into the yahoo messages in place and also into word and Picasa terminated this ability... I have closed the Picasa but am still suffering the consequences of that down load. It is worse than a virus in that it seems to have altered my system in ways that I did not want and without my permission.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Have you gone into Picasa's options and shut down all the Goodies ??
Is Picasa your system's default Viewer ??? .. 
Have you tried to set another viewer as your System's default ??
What happens if you uninstall Picasa ???


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I have Picasa, and I don't have this problem. Picasa is first class software and seldom causes any problems.
I think this is a browser setting. Try setting IE to defaults.
By the way, I just dragged and dropped instead of using Copy/Paste.


----------



## whiteheron (Mar 16, 2009)

Noyb said:


> Have you gone into Picasa's options and shut down all the Goodies ??
> Is Picasa your system's default Viewer ??? ..
> Have you tried to set another viewer as your System's default ??
> What happens if you uninstall Picasa ???


I just uninstalled picasa... and still cannot copy and paste into yahoo from my computer although I can still do it from the net into yahoo...

I am going into windows explorer where all of my photos are neatly organized in folders and am attempting to copy and paste into the yahoo email section from there... I though am unable to do so... I am wondering if I should have my photos somewhere else... I have tried opening them with internet explorer, now get the black box and that little box with the blue, read and green geometric shapes in it indicating that a photo should be there but isn't showing... I now am getting the same thing with the fax viewer... an improvement really from getting not even the box... but still not getting the photo to show... wondering what else I should try...


----------



## whiteheron (Mar 16, 2009)

Hughv said:


> I have Picasa, and I don't have this problem. Picasa is first class software and seldom causes any problems.
> I think this is a browser setting. Try setting IE to defaults.
> By the way, I just dragged and dropped instead of using Copy/Paste.


I am wondering how you set the IE back to defaults... I am confused...
I just gave up on picasa as it seemed like it altered all of my photos... 
Thought that doing so would work as all of the photos did used to copy and paste without it... They still now do not... I am frustrated.


----------



## whiteheron (Mar 16, 2009)

I tried to set the things back to the defaults but am not sure if I did it right... still not having good results...
I want my computer back the way I had it prior to picasa but a little more organized...
I had full access to the cut, copy and paste functions...
I just went into my documents pictures and did whatever...
I am wondering why when I did as the photography said and used ie toput things into folders. I am still frustrated by this problem... thank you for your suggestions


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

In IE, look under Tools/Int Options/Advanced to reset.
Neither Picasa, nor any photo/music organizer alters your files in any way. They are just front ends that allow you to view them differently.
Open a photo folder and see if you can drag a photo to Yahoo mail.
I have been convinced, over many years, that most people would benefit from learning how Explorer works.


----------



## whiteheron (Mar 16, 2009)

Hughv said:


> In IE, look under Tools/Int Options/Advanced to reset.
> Neither Picasa, nor any photo/music organizer alters your files in any way. They are just front ends that allow you to view them differently.
> Open a photo folder and see if you can drag a photo to Yahoo mail.
> I have been convinced, over many years, that most people would benefit from learning how Explorer works.


I have AT&T Yahoo... I am wondering if pressing the reset button will cause me other problems that I should know about prior to doing it.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

No problems will be caused.


----------



## whiteheron (Mar 16, 2009)

Hughv said:


> No problems will be caused.


I never was able to drag into yahoo... was always a copy paste move that I did before...
I though had nothing in folders prior... they were all just randomly on my computer...
I honestly am not sure how to deal with the photos now that they are in the IE folders... that could be part of the problem...
I am organized now but nothing works...
I did reset both the Yahoo I E browser and the IE as I was unsure which you meant but neither fix worked... Unfortunately the drag and drop does not work. The copy paste does not work...
and they used to prior to me getting picasa and putting the photos into files... 
I am wondering what else I should try.
Thanks


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

I was wrong about the drag and drop-it appeared to be working, but it wasn't.
I found some older posts that suggest Yahoo dropped the copy/paste feature a few years ago, but you seem to have done it recently.
Yahoo help only offers the "Attach" option, so you may be stuck with that.


----------



## whiteheron (Mar 16, 2009)

Hughv said:


> I was wrong about the drag and drop-it appeared to be working, but it wasn't.
> I found some older posts that suggest Yahoo dropped the copy/paste feature a few years ago, but you seem to have done it recently.
> Yahoo help only offers the "Attach" option, so you may be stuck with that.


It could be possible that as you have Picasa, your system was messed up too without your knowledge... It is a nasty piece of software in my book... as it seems tied to google and may not allow things to work well on other sites.

I still can use the cut and paste feature on Yahoo for objects that are on the net... whether they be JPEG or GIF... It is just now the pictures on my computer already that cannot be pasted...

As an aside, I am wondering if placing things in folders in IE changes the way that a person can access them... as opposed to working with them when they are on the Computer on the Hard Disc... Wondering how best to open them and use them...


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

whiteheron said:


> It could be possible that as you have Picasa, your system was messed up too without your knowledge... It is a nasty piece of software in my book... as it seems tied to google and may not allow things to work well on other sites.
> 
> I still can use the cut and paste feature on Yahoo for objects that are on the net... whether they be JPEG or GIF... It is just now the pictures on my computer already that cannot be pasted...
> 
> As an aside, I am wondering if placing things in folders in IE changes the way that a person can access them... as opposed to working with them when they are on the Computer on the Hard Disc... Wondering how best to open them and use them...


You seem to be very confused. According to Yahoo you have to use attach to upload (As opposed to using images already on the internet), and no copy/paste is available, so I'm not sure what you've been doing in the past.
"...tied to google and may not allow things to work well on other sites." has no meaning. While Google does indeed have many sites, Picasa is a photo organizer that works locally and has no affect on any web sites .
"Folders in IE"? I don't know what you mean by this. Your images are either on your computer or another and accessed through Explorer locally or a web browser.
As I said previously, my experience suggests that many people would benefit from a review of how Windows manages files, as it's not well understood.

These tutorials may help:
http://www.learnthat.com/courses/computer/directory/index.shtml
http://freepages.computers.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~adelr/explorer.htm


----------



## CarolinaBill (Jan 1, 2006)

Could this be a case of accessing the reference that is stored in Picasa's directory of images rather than accessing the image itself. Picasa shouldn't affect the parent image itself, but it may lose the index reference to the file.


----------



## whiteheron (Mar 16, 2009)

CarolinaBill said:


> Could this be a case of accessing the reference that is stored in Picasa's directory of images rather than accessing the image itself. Picasa shouldn't affect the parent image itself, but it may lose the index reference to the file.


I did a uninstall of Picasa as I got ticked off at it...
I am able to cut and paste by going onto the net, googling images and inputing them into the AT&T Yahoo no problem...
I though cannot double click my own photos, hit copy and paste them into Yahoo now.
I was prior to the down load of Picasa...
Contrary to what the previous poster, as kind and good as he is, said...
I believe that Picasa did something to disable that ability...
I am not at all happy about it...
I want to do more than just do attachments in Yahoo of my own photos.
I consider it bad taste for a program to insist on uploading all of my photos to it and to also put the letter p in front of many of them...
I put all of my pictures in folders on IE... I had them all over the computer prior to that...
not in folders...
I did not use the IE prior to that...
They were in documents area prior...
Wondering if that is part of the problem...
I did a reset and it did not solve the problem.
I do not know how best to open the folders in the IE...
Which choice is best and is there any way to cut and paste into Yahoo...
I am unsure what happened to my photos.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

There are no folders in IE. There are folders in Explorer. This often causes confusion, and I wish MS had chosen a different name.
Picasa did not "upload" your pictures nor change the name or location of any of them. If the letter "P" has magically appeared in your file names, something else is responsible.
I wonder if this cut and paste feature has something to do with ATT Yahoo, as it does not appear to be possible in the standard Yahoo. Remember, to cut and paste involves uploading the image from your computer to Yahoo's server, and the only way I know how to that is with "Attach", which is not exactly onerous, and would be much simpler if you organized your folders better (Your images would be easier to locate).


----------



## sakharuk11 (Mar 22, 2009)

upload all photos to google pics
an email the link


----------



## whiteheron (Mar 16, 2009)

sakharuk11 said:


> upload all photos to google pics
> an email the link


I am not going to use google pics.... nor am I going to use gmail... I uninstalled picasa... Thanks though for your input.


----------



## whiteheron (Mar 16, 2009)

CarolinaBill said:


> Could this be a case of accessing the reference that is stored in Picasa's directory of images rather than accessing the image itself. Picasa shouldn't affect the parent image itself, but it may lose the index reference to the file.


It could be... how would I know if it were that and how would I fix it? All I know is that I am clicking on start, going into my pictures and then clicking the explore button where i can see my photos in folders... I am not sure what to use to open them and to copy and paste them into yahoo mail...


----------



## whiteheron (Mar 16, 2009)

Hughv said:


> There are no folders in IE. There are folders in Explorer. This often causes confusion, and I wish MS had chosen a different name.
> Picasa did not "upload" your pictures nor change the name or location of any of them. If the letter "P" has magically appeared in your file names, something else is responsible.
> I wonder if this cut and paste feature has something to do with ATT Yahoo, as it does not appear to be possible in the standard Yahoo. Remember, to cut and paste involves uploading the image from your computer to Yahoo's server, and the only way I know how to that is with "Attach", which is not exactly onerous, and would be much simpler if you organized your folders better (Your images would be easier to locate).


All of my images are in folders... attaching is still possible...

And the copy paste feature is still operational on the Yahoo if I am using gifs or Jpegs from the web and pasting it into the emails... I find that they are fully functional...

I am though finding that the things from my computer which used to work on Yahoo do not... and the only changes I made were Picasa and putting things into folders...

to get to them, I am double clicking on start, then explore, then explore pictures... I get in there and see my well organized folders. I see the majority of my photos yet cannot copy and paste them as I did before...

And as the Yahoo is still allowing me to paste when it is from outside of the computer, I am at a loss... wanting to use my own photos imbedded in the text so that it has more of a greeting card feel...

I am wondering if you might have any other options?
I thank you for your help...
And I do appreciate it... 
You are wonderful!!!


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

My admittedly cursory check at Yahoo says this capability doesn't exist. It doesn't exist in any Web based email that I know of, but I don't know them all.
Think for a second;You want to upload an image from your computer to Yahoo, and that involves an FTP ability at some point. What, exactly, led you to believe you could do this, and what was the procedure you followed?
"Attach" is the standard way to do this and works well.


----------



## whiteheron (Mar 16, 2009)

Hughv said:


> My admittedly cursory check at Yahoo says this capability doesn't exist. It doesn't exist in any Web based email that I know of, but I don't know them all.
> Think for a second;You want to upload an image from your computer to Yahoo, and that involves an FTP ability at some point. What, exactly, led you to believe you could do this, and what was the procedure you followed?
> "Attach" is the standard way to do this and works well.


I just used to go to my pictures... click on the picture I wanted... hit copy and paste the picture into the email I was composing...
I can still do it with the images on the net...
copy... paste... send...
and the other person got images that I sent...
and sees the text on either side of the photo that I pasted into the email, just as I planned it...
It seemed to work well for the images that were on my computer too that is until I downloaded Picasa and until I moved my photos into the folders...
It makes sense to me that it does not work for you either if you have Picasa as that program uploads all of the images on the computer and alters them in some way...


----------



## whiteheron (Mar 16, 2009)

Hughv said:


> My admittedly cursory check at Yahoo says this capability doesn't exist. It doesn't exist in any Web based email that I know of, but I don't know them all.
> Think for a second;You want to upload an image from your computer to Yahoo, and that involves an FTP ability at some point. What, exactly, led you to believe you could do this, and what was the procedure you followed?
> "Attach" is the standard way to do this and works well.


I wish that I could send you an email with the images copied and pasted into the email from the web....
I believe that ability to copy and paste has not been removed...


----------



## CarolinaBill (Jan 1, 2006)

Going back to your original question - how to cut and paste pictures displayed in Picassa to Yahoo Mail. Picassa is often referred to as an organizing program. It really is a cataloging program that makes it easier for you to organize your pictures, but that is a separate topic. Think of the pictures stored in your computer as books in a library. Picassa searches all of your files and catalogs the pictures like an old-fashioned card catalog in a library. It does not move any of the books on the shelf, but it finds where they are, and in the case of pictures, it displays thumbnail miniatures on a screen that makes it far easier to see what you have than if you were to open up the actual folders where the pictures are stored. Picassa initially prepares what might be a shelf-list in a library, but also makes possible classifying the books according to author, title, subject etc. But it is just a card catalog. You have to go to the shelf where the book is located to pick it up and take it to the copy machine to copy some pages. If you try to copy the card in the card catalog, you obviously get something quite different.

In Picassa, you can easily copy and send pictures by e-mail in two ways. The quick, direct way for single pictures is to right click on the thumbnail miniature in the Picassa library window. That will open a menu in which you can see that there is no option to either copy or to cut. But you do have an option to "locate on disk". Click on that and Picassa takes you to the folder where the picture is actually stored, and that picture will be highlighted. Copy that and paste it into your Yahoo Mail message. Voila!
The second way of e-mailing is more convenient when you want to copy more than one picture. Select the pictures you want and move them down into the docking area at the bottom of the Picassa window. Then click on the E-Mail icon, and if Yahoo Mail is set up in your computer as your default program, or one of your default programs. Click on Yahoo Mail, and you should be taken to a screen where you can complete an e-mail message and send it out to Yahoo.

Going back to the question of organizing, you have to do the initial spade work yourself by setting up a succession of folders to hold your pictures in whatever categories you want -- a Travel folder with sub-folders within that for Texas, Missouri, Chicago, or whatever. With that initial work done, you can use Picassa or Irfanview's Thumbnail routine or other programs to help you to physically move the files from their original location to a more logical location. This is certainly well worth doing, but as I said at the beginning it is a different question from your original.


----------

